# 2Cooler Help for Another Texas Fish Babe of the Month



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

The wife got an email from Saltwater Sportsman saying she was nominated for fish babe of the month. Her original caption had a bit more info but they edited it. She caught this Warsaw on The Cool Sea on my buddies 42' YF & did it all by herself. This was the larger of several groupers that she caught on that trip. They picked this one of several grouper pics that she emailed in. She's been going with us quite a bit lately & been catching on rather well & loves to fish offshore. I appreciate any help & support y'all may have for my favorite fishing partner & fellow lover of the sport.

Link: http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/fish-babes/photo-submission/october-2012/ana-maria/127821


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Giddy Up! I will vote. 2Cool will win each month if this keeps up. :brew:


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

WOW now that is a nice groouper!! Count me in I'll vote each day again!!


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

We have competition this time - the 2 girls from FL are winning. Get with it boys!


----------



## cubanfisher (May 15, 2009)

nice!!! .... voted!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Done deal.


----------



## LayedBack1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Done..Good luck young lady


----------



## wschorp (Jun 1, 2004)

Done.
Fished on the previous "Cool Sea" a few times, great boat and even better capt.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Sounds like we have another winner! 

7!!!! and already with a comfortable lead


----------



## hien361 (Jul 13, 2012)

nice grouper!


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

nice shoes. voted.


----------



## Bamaboy14 (Aug 18, 2012)

DONE, come on guys, we should blow this outta the water


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Lets's rock*

# 11 she's leadin 
Let's keep it that way 
Nice fish and great job! :wink:
:cheers:


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Done


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

#13 here for her *AND* Jamal


----------



## SlowRollin' (Oct 25, 2010)

Voted! Best of Luck.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

#15 Happy Friday!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

It let me vote again soon, 18. Shes trailing by 3


----------



## Ruthless53 (Jul 6, 2007)

Done but she is still down by 1


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

21 tied up


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I think I voted but it said below you have to be a registered user and to log in. I am not a registered user.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

#23 I think she was up, but I'll have to check to make sure when I vote tomorrow...


----------



## TxFig (May 4, 2006)

Registering is quick and painless (and I've not gotten any spam from them)


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks again everyone. She caught that fish all by herself & is really excited about everyone's support. Too funny that this was the pic they selected with Jamal in the background. He was fighting a pretty big fish when she landed hers. I'll try to get a few more pics from that trip. Thx everybody!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Were gonna need a trip on that YF


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

Done with more to come.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Vote issue*

I tried to log into the Saltwater Fisherman site from Ukraine and was unsuccessful. I will try again in Germany tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

33


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

34!


----------



## spectackler1 (Jun 28, 2005)

Vote # 41! Good Luck.


----------



## C. Moore (Nov 15, 2004)

43 nice Grouper


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

46


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

47!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

50


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

51...closest is 25


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

B52​


----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

53


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

54...thanks again everyone! Anyone know when the voting period is over?


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

Monday 55........


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

56


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm in at 61 again!!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

62!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

63 it's me.


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

65!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

66 and she's ahead of the mix......


----------



## LILSTUDD (Jun 17, 2004)

68 and way ahead


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

73


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

75


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

..


----------



## Mikeyhunts (Jun 4, 2007)

80 all day long!!!!!!!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

81


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

82


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

I want in on this...90!!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Your vote counts*

Now at 91........and should break 100 by tomorrow!

Mike


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

# 92


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Awesome guys...thx a lot 2cool!


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

97


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Fever*

It looks like a fever......now 100!

Mike


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

99 99 99 99 99 99 99, almost a hundred.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Triple digits!!!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Big lead*

Now at 102

Mike


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

103


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

109


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

111


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*The Count*

Now at 112

Mike


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

one twenty one!:texasflag


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

1 2 3


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Calmday (Jul 7, 2005)

.


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

One hundred thirty-four with a very comfortable lead with only a few more days remaining.....


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Texas*

Way To Go!!!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

mredman said:


> One hundred thirty-four with a very comfortable lead with only a few more days remaining.....[/QUOTE
> 
> I just voted, showed # 134


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Happy thanksgiving ! #137


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

:an4: 143


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Sure why not give a helping hand.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks again everyone...been stuck up here in PA & just saw that she's kicking ***!


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

By the looks of things, I think she's good!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Moving ahead*

Now at 150, more than three times more than the runner up.

Mike


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

Daily vote!!!


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

This was actually a good fight as well


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

156


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

160


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*165*

Votes continue to pour in......

Mike


----------



## BigBullRed (Jul 6, 2009)

A landslide


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

167


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

My vote is in again!!!


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

171


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

:cheers: Y'all sure getting fancy. Good one Hog!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

173


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

djwag94 said:


> :cheers: Y'all sure getting fancy. Good one Hog!


x2


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

Awesome one hog! And thx fellas! If I weren't up here in PA freezing my nutz off we'd be tearing up some flatties & looking forward to a run offshore. Appreciate everyone's support!


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

180


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)




----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

hog said:


> View attachment 552971


Hog...








Back to the basics......184


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

I can't compete with Hog's last one!


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

.


----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

189


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Two in a row!

I have no idea how Hog is doing his. That's cool!


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)




----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## lordbater (May 21, 2004)

199


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Daily Double*

*Now 200!!!*

Mike


----------



## dlbpjb (Oct 9, 2009)

201


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I guess its over? I couldnt vote. Must of ended at 5am


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

I guess it is fellas. She hasn't officially received an email yet so I guess we'll know when they get to the office today or Monday & the website is updated. Thx again everyone for y'alls support.


----------



## SailFishCostaRica (Jan 7, 2010)

Who Next? We should have a Texas babe of the Year showdown! We've already got two in the running...


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

​


----------



## flyingfish (Mar 21, 2006)

Way to go!


----------



## ineedtofish (Jul 12, 2006)

So who's next? Several Texas Babes on their this month!


----------



## crawfishking (Apr 23, 2007)

It's official now

http://www.saltwatersportsman.com/f...2&spJobID=208470898&spReportId=MjA4NDcwODk4S0


----------



## Shredded Evidence (Jun 25, 2007)

2cool rocks the vote!


----------

